

Nobody Tells This to Beginners - jacobawenger
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1oZhEIrer4

======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/2r72ox/nobody_t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/2r72ox/nobody_tells_this_to_beginners/)

